# Please Help, S.rhombeus?



## pycckee (Jan 25, 2013)

I have this fish for 6 months, Is it S. Rhombeus? please help me to identify it. thanks a lot.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like a rhom to me!


----------



## pycckee (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Ægir .How do you think about the differences between S.Rhom and S. Gibbus. I searched some pics in http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/index.html. Someone say this fish is _Serrasalmus spilopleura ruby gold, as it is adapt in dark environment, it looks like S. Rhom.







_


----------

